# Mahlkonig EK43 T Back in Stock - Special Price



## coffee_omega

We are pleased to announce we have taken early delivery of* Mahlkonig EK43 T *(black version) which were due end of Nov/ Dec 2013.

Only few units left after fulfilling all back/ Pre-orders.

There is special price for all forum members.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

What's the price?


----------



## Spazbarista

You only find out after you pay.

That's why its special.


----------



## coffee_omega

@Expobarista - that would be very stupid to do paying for something you don't know the price of!!!

Mahlkonig EK43 T - Forum Price £1500 + VAT

1 left in stock -Black version


----------



## garydyke1

1800 quid. cheap when you consider itll do espresso & brewed & spices & ball barings*

*I might have made that up


----------



## Kyle548

garydyke1 said:


> 1800 quid. cheap when you consider itll do espresso & brewed & spices & ball barings*
> 
> *I might have made that up


At that price I would hope it even did corpse.............Burger meat too.


----------



## garydyke1

Kyle548 said:


> At that price I would hope it even did corpse.............Burger meat too.


corpse and burger meat in the same sentence , you dont work for Tesco do you?.

However, seriously , this is one of the best grinders money can buy. For espresso single dosing & brewed, the grind quality is unmatched & it will last forever..... Only its size is an issue..oh and static...which I believe John Gordon was working on both to fix.


----------



## Kyle548

garydyke1 said:


> corpse and burger meat in the same sentence , you dont work for Tesco do you?.
> 
> However, seriously , this is one of the best grinders money can buy. For espresso single dosing & brewed, the grind quality is unmatched & it will last forever..... Only its size is an issue..oh and static...which I believe John Gordon was working on both to fix.


I thought it was just a bulk grinder misappropriated for espresso.


----------



## Milanski

Hahaha, now that really (nearly) is coffee porn!


----------



## garydyke1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/390508238955102209


----------



## Glenn

That is a good price for this grinder.

The write-ups in favour of it are numerous.

Thanks Coffee Omega for offering a forum discount on what is clearly grinder of the moment


----------



## espressotechno

Ugly looking thing - reminds me of a butchers mincer......lol

Probably par for the course for a bag grinder.


----------



## coffee_omega

Due to you all lovely people - the last grinder SOLD.

Next batch due in end of Nov/ Dec 2013.

Prices for all Mahlkonig/ Dwitting range is due to increase by 5% from Jan 2014.


----------

